# Stay sharp!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Now thems some good looking knives!

http://www.foxknivesusa.com/en/home.html

P.S. - They even have some 'shroom knives for you, Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool! I may have to order one.

From time to time I work up close to where those knives are made, but never knew they were there.


----------

